# Multiple grounds pigtailed



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Is it a violation to pigtail multiple circuits equipment grounding conductors to one conductor and install on ground bar? Code reference?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> Is it a violation to pigtail multiple circuits equipment grounding conductors to one conductor and install on ground bar? Code reference?


Not a problem as long as the equipment grounding conductor is as large as the largest size needed.

This is not exactly what you want but it is the same... 250.122(C) & 250.148


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Not a problem as long as the equipment grounding conductor is as large as the largest size needed.
> 
> This is not exactly what you want but it is the same... 250.122(C) & 250.148



Yea I saw those sections but was thinking it was not legal because you don't see it done in my area except for old installations. I could see it saving a lot of time and would think the production companies would be doing it if it was legal.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> Yea I saw those sections but was thinking it was not legal because you don't see it done in my area except for old installations. I could see it saving a lot of time and would think the production companies would be doing it if it was legal.


So how would you connect all the equipment grounding conductor's together? Split bolt is only compliant for 2 wires and wirenuts will not work when there are many conductors. It is easier to just put it on the bar.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

They used a big blue wirenut and twisted a bunch of #12's together connected with a piece of #10. I wouldn't do it. This is a care where its legal to do do but looks hack IMO .


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> So how would you connect all the equipment grounding conductor's together? Split bolt is only compliant for 2 wires and wirenuts will not work when there are many conductors. It is easier to just put it on the bar.


Buchanan crimp


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

They don't say anything to me about slamming a dozen grounds under one lug as long as the grounded conductors are individual under lugs.
I believe that code in the book only applies to neutrals , you can still double or triple up grounds.


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> They don't say anything to me about slamming a dozen grounds under one lug as long as the grounded conductors are individual under lugs.
> I believe that code in the book only applies to neutrals , you can still double or triple up grounds.


Two or three EGs per terminal is allowed if the panel is marked for that. I think some panels have a further requirement that all conductors in one terminal be the same size. A dozen? Way too many.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Bulldog1 said:


> They used a big blue wirenut and twisted a bunch of #12's together connected with a piece of #10. I wouldn't do it. This is a care where its legal to do do but looks hack IMO .


A big blue is rated for no more than 6 conductors.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

perfectly legal, imo, but hack. only takes a minute to install an extra ground bar.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

BBQ said:


> A big blue is rated for no more than 6 conductors.



I didn't count how many conductors they had under the wirenut. I saw it and thought that looks like crap. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mel Gibson (Mar 16, 2013)

Bulldog1 said:


> I didn't count how many conductors they had under the wirenut. I saw it and thought that looks like crap. :thumbsup:


 The difference between a good electrician and a low bid job.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

There are some split bolts rated for three wires, and one I have seen you can put a slew in according to the manufacturer.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Another legal way to join a few dozen grounds together would be to cadweld the whole mess. Not on my turf though...


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Another legal way to join a few dozen grounds together would be to cadweld the whole mess. Not on my turf though...


That would be a bitch to troubleshoot.


----------



## johnnyontheside (Aug 30, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> They don't say anything to me about slamming a dozen grounds under one lug as long as the grounded conductors are individual under lugs.
> I believe that code in the book only applies to neutrals , you can still double or triple up grounds.


The ones in the middle will be loose unless you twist them together. I've seen problems because of such.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

wildleg said:


> perfectly legal, imo, but hack. only takes a minute to install an extra ground bar.


Unless you don't have one on the truck and the S.H. is an hour away.


----------

